# Kuikuiltik 2012



## garcijo (Feb 22, 2012)

The Kuikuiltik 2012 will take place on March 31 and April the 1st, 2012 in Mexico City, Mexico.

Website: http://kuikuiltik2012.blogspot.com

http://www.facebook.com/events/241409375946331/

If anyone happens to be near Mexico for these dates it would be nice having you in the competition 

Tournament's poster:


Spoiler













Categories:


Spoiler











More information will be announced soon.


----------

